# New Schaffer Hunting Sight



## SchafferArchery

It's time to change the direction of hunting sights...*Meet the Opposition*.

*Opposing Pin Technology* (patent pending)

• Opens your field of view, provides balance to your eyes and doesn't limit your pin gap settings.
• With our Flat Track setup you’ll never have the illusion of offset pins caused by angled pin tracks.
• Setup even yardages on one side and odd yardages on the other side.​
*Pivot Lock Attachment System* (patent pending)

• Allows for removing and installing the sight in seconds while maintaining your zero.
• Unlike traditional dovetail mounts, nothing can loosen up and you’ll always lock on the same spot.
• Easily remove your sight for traveling.​
*Integrated Lighting System* (patent pending)

• Built into the sight arm.
• Removable in seconds.
• Won't blind you, spook game or look like an afterthought.​
As with any Schaffer product, the Opposition sight is designed to be lightweight (only 4oz.) and bomb proof. Visit www.schafferarchery.com to locate a dealer.

Estimated ship date is mid-March


----------



## SchafferArchery

Pivot Lock


----------



## SchafferArchery

Pivot Lock #2


----------



## SchafferArchery

Pivot Lock #3


----------



## SchafferArchery

Opposition Hunting Sight video from the ATA show.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoB8NARTg5k


----------



## My2Sons

I really like how the opposing pins will open up the picture. One question, though. Is the light visible from the target? (the direction it's aiming)


----------



## Two Bears

John, Thats a great Idea and just think of where sights will go from this new design.

It will be great for packing in, On airlines and just going to the field to hunt as you can protect the sight by removing them for transport and still maintain zero when reinstalled.


----------



## Bubb

Looks nice with that set up you could have a single pin set up, muti pins, or even a mico adjust head for 3-D. All that on the same arm??? I like the idea of having seperat heads that fit on the same arm. You could even make hunter length and go out form there? and have differnt heads that fit all arm? Today guys like options.... Would love to see miro spot lens head, and a hunter head 3-4 pin combo!!!! For guys who like 3 dot shooting or what ever but what options for the same site to hunt with??? You getting my drift But love the idea


----------



## SchafferArchery

My2Sons said:


> One question, though. Is the light visible from the target? (the direction it's aiming)


If I understand your question...no, the light will not be visible to the target / animal.



Two Bears said:


> John, Thats a great Idea and just think of where sights will go from this new design.
> 
> It will be great for packing in, On airlines and just going to the field to hunt as you can protect the sight by removing them for transport and still maintain zero when reinstalled.


I like your thinking!


----------



## My2Sons

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Mrwintr

It looks to me like it would scratch the finish off of your bow by pivoting that off and on....? Is there something inside of the mounting bracket that keeps it from rubbing off the bows finish?


----------



## mcjaco

John, looks awsome. Just a couple of quick qestions. What size pins are on it? What size allen and is it the same on both sides?


----------



## BDOG6351

I just read through the purpose of the pivot locking system. Further, I am having a difficult time seeing how the system is latched or locked or torqued to the riser....


----------



## Lawrence Archer

I like what I see.


----------



## SchafferArchery

Mrwintr said:


> It looks to me like it would scratch the finish off of your bow by pivoting that off and on....? Is there something inside of the mounting bracket that keeps it from rubbing off the bows finish?


It doesn't harm the finish on your bow, anodized or film dipped. It has been on and off thousands of times in testing, trade shows, showing people how it works.



mcjaco said:


> John, looks awsome. Just a couple of quick qestions. What size pins are on it? What size allen and is it the same on both sides?


Pins will probably end up as .029 for the fiber pins. Pins use 3/32 allens on both sides.



BDOG6351 said:


> I just read through the purpose of the pivot locking system. Further, I am having a difficult time seeing how the system is latched or locked or torqued to the riser....


The two posts mount to the bow in the same way you would mount a normal sight. These two posts and the shape of the sight arm locate and lock things in place. The tension of the sight arm makes sure it doesn't move. Once you have a chance to feel / see this sight you'll understand what's going on with the pivot lock. It's extremely repeatable and very strong.


----------



## Lock

would you think about making .10 pins?


----------



## Stump Shooter

Lock said:


> would you think about making .10 pins?


Or even .19's. :thumbs_up


----------



## SchafferArchery

At some point in the future other pin sizes may be available.


----------



## mcjaco

Just bought one of these a couple weeks ago and have wrecked 3 arrows since. IMHO, I have to say I found this sight of very high quality, and to work well. Thanks John


----------



## WYelkhunter

how do you mount a single peace quiver?


----------



## deerthumper3435

*...*

whats the price on a sight like that?


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT

So I guess my question would be if it easily removes for travel, HOW EASY does it remove.....

ever had your pull up rope slip in your hand?? what if your sights contact a branch on the way down??

now you have to climb out of the tree and retrieve it??

is there a safty lock on this contraption??lain:


----------



## SchafferArchery

diamondlangus said:


> how do you mount a single peace quiver?


Mounting a quiver on this sight is very similar to the way we've all done it for years. It's no problem!




deerthumper3435 said:


> whats the price on a sight like that?


MSRP is $179.99




SIR SHOOTS ALOT said:


> So I guess my question would be if it easily removes for travel, HOW EASY does it remove.....
> 
> ever had your pull up rope slip in your hand?? what if your sights contact a branch on the way down??
> 
> now you have to climb out of the tree and retrieve it??
> 
> is there a safty lock on this contraption??lain:


This sight was designed to be a hunting sight and withstand the unknowns that can and do happen while hunting. Once you get a chance to work the pivot lock and feel how it locks in place, then you'll quickly understand it's not falling off, coming loose, or moving unless you detach it yourself!


----------



## CHAMPION2

If it is anything like the quality of the Schaffer rests it will be a winner. looks like a very nice sight might have to try one out!!!


----------



## whitemarlin

not knocking the sight but looks like one of mathews ideas was used in mounting the sight like their web quiver is mounted, great idea :darkbeer:


----------



## Badgerjeff

*New Sight*

This NEW sight is an excellent product. We are a big dealer in Schaffer Archery Products, they don't release a product unless it's almost bullet proof.
There drop away rests are some of the best in the industry too.

Thanks John & the crew for making excellent products.

P.S. When there is a warranty, very rarely , Excellent turn around time always.

Thanks Jeff


----------



## mpoot26

I'm getting one!


----------

